# red eyed tree frogs not moving



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

one of my frogs has been sitting on the door for a good few days now and wont move. He is definetly alive but not sure what to do about him. The other one was more active but he stayed put all night too. I put some crickets in there last night too. Just worried they will dry up or something, should i move him off the door? I really dont want to move him. As they havent been in there water bowl i wont go in there today to change it. is it normal for frogs just to sit there for a few days, how long can they last like that?


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

according to Andaroo they last months without food in the wild, but he also told me his sat still and he didn't see one or two of them for weeks and it was fine. You had them a week now then have you?

I dunno what to say really, are your temps alright? I seemed to delay the effects of the infection in mine with a heat-mat, so it maybe worth you getting one and seeing if it makes them a little more comfortable?

Another possibility is to keep the lights off for a day or two, and then start them again as mine seem to move even when they were ill this way.

Also, as you've turned the tank around it could be that it feels safe there anyway :lol2:


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

i have a heat mat, its around 25-27 in the day then goes down to about 20-23 at night. humidity is always in the 60's. 64 at the mo.

He might feel safe but i have to open the door for changes and im worried that stresses him out. Im going to just leave them with there 8 crickets and water bowl and just change the water every other day. 

As there only babies i assumed they would need to eat more as i heard they grow quite quickly. Oh well ill just leave them today and tonight then hope they eat. 

Surely they need to sit in the water at some point, im surprised they havent dried up already like a starfish.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Open the other door? lol. Cover the door hes sleeping on and just use the other one, I would.

Also people say to take the crickets out if they dont eat them, as this only adds to further stress. However getting them back out could stress them even more anyway, so it's hard to say whats right really lol - which is what I found with keeping these guys, everyones opinion is slightly different and 'coz they're so fragile, you can't afford the uncertainty. 

I think using your own opinion is best, basing it on what people have told you, if the crickets arn't getting eaten for two days id try and get them out mate.

Idea I had to get them out would be to put a little tub in there with some orange and potato slices and a hole for them to get in, then with any luck the ones that arn't being eaten will 'hop' in there :lol2:

As for mine, hes sleeping STILL. I feel I really should get some antibiotics to try and save him, as i'm certain he's ill.


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

Its okay he's moved and stuck to the wall and the other one is on the leaf. They ate all but one cricket and i just put a couple more in for them tonight as i think only one of them ate. I heard when there young you should feed them daily so im just going to put some in when they have finished with the previous ones.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

that's cool, im glad it's working out for you  sounds like good signs to me!

Mine was sleeping on the bowl so i carefully put him in the planted tank for a bit, (he didnt move) and cleaned the quarantine out completely, and added a couple of live costa rican plants in there to hopefully make him feel a little more at home, at least that's all I feel I can do without antibiotics, but hes soo small I doubt he'll pull through them anyway.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

just leave them alone my female slept for 2 weeks before I saw her, if they dont feel secure coming out they will stay that way until they feel confident


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

leaving them alone is definitely a good idea, but mine were ill so I had to act. I left the other one in the dark and still lost her, so I feel I have to do something and not sit back and watch this one die as well


----------

